# Al Davis, owner of the Oakland Raiders, passes away at age 82



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> The NFL has lost one of its most influential and colorful figures.
> 
> Oakland Raiders owner Al Davis has died at the age of 82. The news was announced Saturday morning on the team’s web site. No other details were immediately available.
> 
> ...


*Source: FOX Sports*

Sad day, I was never a Raiders-fan, but I liked them for being the "rebel-team" of the NFL.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty much agree. I'm a fan of the other Bay Area team (49ers) and I have nothing for respect for this guy.


----------

